# What Load & Shot size ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Just for FUN - you can only own a 20 ga and 12ga shotgun - you can only have one type of shell for each gun - these will be used for upland birds & game - ducks and geese - home defense and any thing else you think of - but they are your sorce of meat for your house hold --my choice 20ga 3in high brass 1 1/4oz #71/2 12ga 23/4in high brass 1 1/8oz #4


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I do it Cherokee style. 30" carbon shaft 8.4gpi, 3" vanes 125g two blade broadhead on Browning Myst @60lbs. hope that makes as much sense as yours REM............


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

In my Saiga 20 gauge = 3" 15/16 oz Slug. Home defense and small game

In my 1100 ClassicTrap 12 gauge = probably 2-3/4" Buffered 00 Copper Plated Buckshot


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - yes it does - that scares me LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of my hunting is with reloads 2 3/4 7 1/2 shot. High speed with low recoil.
Waterfowl 3 inch # 4 
I don't hardly ever carry a 20 gauge, just my trusty 12. I would like to but I have a bad habit of over swinging them. I need to start taking the 20 to shoot sporting clays. It would sure be nicer to carry a lighter weight gun.

Have you ever have a chance to shoot sandhill don't pass it up.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

20 gauge - #6. 1 oz and above.

!2 gauge- 3" duplex #2's. Lethal to about 60 yards, and will put a pizza sized hole in anything under 10 yards.

If it comes down to survival, I wouldn't bother to shoot at ducks and geese. I'd just trench them. Turkeys can be trenched also.

Uhmm..... remember though that trenching is highly illegal.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex they tried last year to get a hill crane season in Ky - sad to say it did not pass - have shot them in other states and are good eating - never take the pup with me - that bill is just 2 scary - do you ever shoot paper shells ? I was raised on them by my grandfather - still shoot all my wild birds with them - I think they shoot softer and have a mellower sound than plastic - may just be nostalgic - but I was raised at the end of the day you payed just as much time to the shells as the gun before putting them away - treat yourself to a box - not cheap - but always reminds me of time spent in the field with PAP


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No I haven't but will look up paper shells.
The sandhills are mean when wounded and I would never let one of my dogs retrieve one unless it was dead. I won't even mess with one unless its dead.
I think I have a picture of my sons first sandhill.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

20 ga. Pump, extended tube, rifled barrel, 250gr. Hornady slugs for Home defense and large game.
12 Ga. My Binelli SBE w/3" Hevi-shot #4 for Ducks, close in Geese, Pheasant, critters in general and Home Defense.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe we need a 'show us your bird/other gun' thread?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

You guys are so much less restricted in what animals you are legally allowed to hunt. Here in Oz, we would make the front page of the newspapers as a murderer is we were to kill a Crane of any type. All our native animals are protected now. (The only time a kangaroo can be killed, is on a farm when the farmer has an overpopulation destroying crops and fences and then it must be done by a licenced Roo culler. Only Tasmania allows Wallabies to be hunted as they are prolific on the Apple Isle)

We are restricted to hunting what is classified as "game" animals. Game animals are mostly introduced species, such as Quail, Ducks, Cats, wild Dogs, Foxes, Rabbits, Pigs and Deer, all of which are classified as "pests" here in oz.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't want you to think we don't have hunting laws. We do. They differ from state to state and even counties with in a state. They can change yearly, so you need to stay informed to stay legal. Each species have their own rules and regulations.


----------

